# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Divorci , nje fenomen ne rritje - pikepamja sociale dhe ajo fetare

## Adaes

Divorci eshte i denuar nga Kisha Katolike....

Cilat jane ngjashmerite dhe ndryshimet mes pikpamjeve katolike dhe atyre myslimane per sa i perket divorcit?

Cfare krahasimi mund te behet mes reagimeve te nje shtet katolik (Italia,Portugalia,etj) dhe nje shteti mysliman(Turqia)?

Jepni mendimet tuaja,ju lutem!

Diskutim te mbare  :buzeqeshje:

----------

